# 14 Trails für den Kornberg



## MtB55 (14. Juni 2018)

Hier der Link,

Liest sich nicht mal so schlecht.

https://www.frankenpost.de/region/fichtelgebirge/fichtelgebirge/art654373,6177465


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Juni 2018)

Schaumer mal, dann sehmer schoh 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trail_desire (22. Juni 2018)

Hab mal kurz überschlagen, ca 9 KM Strecke.....auf 14 "Trails" verteilt.....geil....schafft man aber nur mit E-Bike.....oder?


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Juni 2018)

trail_desire schrieb:


> Hab mal kurz überschlagen, ca 9 KM Strecke.....auf 14 "Trails" verteilt.....geil....schafft man aber nur mit E-Bike.....oder?



Das E-Bike ist dafür da den Lift anzutreiben.

G.


----------



## Deleted 369460 (1. Juli 2018)

https://www.tvo.de/mediathek/video/grosser-kornberg-widerstand-gegen-geplantes-mountainbike-zentrum/

Hier noch das Gelaber (Pedition) von den Camp Gegnern
https://www.openpetition.de/petitio...mountainbike-tourismus-am-grossen-kornberg/36


----------



## LB Jörg (1. Juli 2018)

Des Naturschutzgerede mal beiseite gelassen, kann ich die Gegner schon verstehen.
Die 4 Millionen wären wo anders besser angelegt, wobei von den 4 Millionen wohl eher ein Tropfen auf dem heißen Stein für die Strecken sein werden. Das Geld verschwindet wohl in Maßnahmen die genau garnichts mit dem Radfahren zu tum haben.
Mal gucken, ich werds wohl dann auch freudig nutzen, wobei ichs auch net gegen die jetztige Ruhe eintauschen würde...und falls Schilder meinen Trail auf der üblichen Kornbergtour versperren wollen, hab ich ne Sillky 

G.


----------

